# Holy HELL!!! The Septor 8s turned out SWEET!!!



## Galius (Jan 3, 2010)

I just noticed that kurt put the pre-orders up for next run so I would imagine that these are pictures of some from our limited option run. Looks like all the rosewood fretboards are nice and dark like I was hoping and the headstocks (especially reverse) look really natural. I wish they would stick with that headstock on all the septor/interceptor models. None of the colors I ordered are up but I at least get an idea what the maple top looks like with the guitar. Cant wait til they ship!!! I kinda wish I would have got a Camo Instead of the lizardburst. 









Agile Septor 828 RN Tribal Red (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 RN Camo (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 MN Nat Ash (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 RN Nat Ash (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 MN Tribal Purple (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 RN Tribal Purple (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor 828 MN Tribal Green (Deposit for May 2010) at RondoMusic.com


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, those do indeed look badass. I'd be kind of concerned about an 8 in line headstock contributing to neck dive. I love the fact it doesn't have EMG's too. If I played 8's, I'd probably pick one up.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 3, 2010)

i loooveee that red and purple


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you sir!
Those prices are awesome!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, kind of sucks about all the neck through ones being EMG'ed (just looked on the webpage) but still looks decent. If they had a camo one with neck through and a Kahler I'd probably buy it just on principle  Hell, I'd probably still buy a camo one if it was bolt on with a Kahler.


----------



## Galius (Jan 3, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, kind of sucks about all the neck through ones being EMG'ed (just looked on the webpage) but still looks decent. If they had a camo one with neck through and a Kahler I'd probably buy it just on principle  Hell, I'd probably still buy a camo one if it was bolt on with a Kahler.


 
LOL nothing like feeling obligated to buy a guitar. I dont recall seeing camo on the color option when I ordered, but I just photoshopped the correct neck/headstock onto the lizardburst body and it looks WAY cooler that way.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 3, 2010)

holy hell., that purple one better be mine!!

did anyone get notification to pay for these yet?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dang. If they would make one with a Khaler I'd be all over it, I suppose I'll have to wait


----------



## Galius (Jan 3, 2010)

cyril v said:


> holy hell., that purple one better be mine!!
> 
> did anyone get notification to pay for these yet?


 
Nothing yet but im thinking if he put these up we will be hearing from him soon! Im seriously contemplating asking him if I can swap out my lizardburst for that camo........ah screw it, I already have a quilted black one coming so I need a lighter colored one.


----------



## Haunted (Jan 3, 2010)

we are lucky that we have a great company like rondo, that listens to it's costumers and executes it well at a ridiculous price
every time I open the rondo page I find something new 

I'm so ordering an 8 from this run...The red septor and black flame interceptor are amazing looking and both very different 
and that septor headstock is E V I L! reminds me the B.R. Jr Jekyll headstock
will have a hard time deciding which one I'll buy


----------



## Cancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn, these are nice


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 3, 2010)

id play one of those. it is one of my goals for this year.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy shit! Well, I think I may have possibly found my first 8 string


----------



## cyril v (Jan 3, 2010)

did anyone here order the pure white version?


----------



## Gitte (Jan 3, 2010)

This purple one is fucking sick!!! I need to get money!! Now!!! 
Does anyone have experience with the cepheus pickups?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have experience, but the consensus seems to be that for stock pickups they're pretty good. Not amazing, but certianly useable


----------



## Galius (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah everyone ive heard talk about the passives were pleasantly surprised with them.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 3, 2010)

What they need to do is take the pendulum fanned fret design and apply it to this guitar.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2010)

man they even have ones with regular headstocks, fuck they look sexy

damnit, roter or agile, roter or agile, FACK so tempting


----------



## cyril v (Jan 3, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> What they need to do is take the pendulum fanned fret design and apply it to this guitar.



^truth! that'd be sick.. i prefer the look of inline headstocks for the most part.



Sepultorture said:


> man they even have ones with regular headstocks, fuck they look sexy
> 
> damnit, roter or agile, roter or agile, FACK so tempting



edit: nvm, rotor for sure. if i had the money to buy one flat out, that'd be my choice.


----------



## Explorer (Jan 3, 2010)

Gitte said:


> Does anyone have experience with the cepheus pickups?


 
For what it's worth, I'm one of those who originally started planning on replacing the pickups as soon as it arrived... and then really grooved on the stock Cepheus pickups. 

My suggestion is to plan on replacing them, but give them a serious try for a month. Then post when the next person asks about replacing them before they've had a chance to try them. *laugh*


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 3, 2010)

damn, the figuring on that particular natural ash MN septor looks gorgeous!


----------



## swayman (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, for the money you pay for these babies, they just can't be beat really. I'm being quoted for a Silverburst, but man, seeing that Camo has got me thinking. It would have to be the most tasteful Camo paintwork I've seen on a guitar. I could probably just order a random colour & be completely happy...

$649.95? Are you serious? I can see myself having a few Agiles by the end of the year.


----------



## Galius (Jan 3, 2010)

swayman said:


> Man, for the money you pay for these babies, they just can't be beat really. I'm being quoted for a Silverburst, but man, seeing that Camo has got me thinking. It would have to be the most tasteful Camo paintwork I've seen on a guitar. I could probably just order a random colour & be completely happy...
> 
> $649.95? Are you serious? I can see myself having a few Agiles by the end of the year.


 
For sure, I really think that Agiles are a best bet for an 8 for most people. You really cant find the specs for less. The best part is that they were only $599 for this run shipping this month with the limited custom options.


----------



## Metalus (Jan 3, 2010)

Galius said:


> For sure, I really think that Agiles are a best bet for an 8 for most people. You really cant find the specs for less. The best part is that they were only $599 for this run shipping this month with the limited custom options.


 
+1

Damn those Septor's have me gassing lol. Ive been opening the page everyday just to stare at the 725 Interceptor pro black flame with the blackouts but now the septor 8's have me drooling lol


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 3, 2010)

Man... all GAS for the RGA8 just disappeared for the purple flame maple board Septor... Dammnnn.


----------



## Internection (Jan 4, 2010)

of course these come out after my intrepid gets here.
love the body. i think it would look sick with an intrepid headstock


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 4, 2010)

cyril v said:


> holy hell., that purple one better be mine!!
> 
> did anyone get notification to pay for these yet?



I got my notification like a week ago I think. Yours was a custom order too right?

Damn they look so sexy in purple, can't wait to see how mine will look with the ebony fretboard, I do like the rosewood though.


----------



## yetti (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## wackaboom23 (Jan 4, 2010)

if and when someone buys that natural maple fretboard septor, make a ngd thread. and in that ngd thread, post pictures.

post a lot of big... fat... pictures.

all for my quiet observation of course


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jan 4, 2010)

Anybody else notice that some have the reversed headstock, while others do not? In the image names, the ones with the reversed headstock say "reverse stock", but I see nothing in the product description. Hmm.


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 4, 2010)

What the....? This is exactly what i ordered as a semi-custom back in August! 







28.625" scale neck: check!
Reverse headstock: check!
Rosewood fretboard: check!
Tribal red quilt top: check!

But i still haven't got a confirmation about sending it. Has it been lost perhaps? Or is too early?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2010)

I gotta say that purple with the maple board is awfully sexy!


----------



## cyril v (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> I got my notification like a week ago I think. Yours was a custom order too right?
> 
> Damn they look so sexy in purple, can't wait to see how mine will look with the ebony fretboard, I do like the rosewood though.



Nah, I had the semi-custom order.. I'm pretty sure regular custom orders get sent out first though. congrats though, post a shit ton of pics! 

I'm pretty sure that one pictured is mine unless someone else ordered it as well, I sent him an e-mail to see if it is, so fingers crossed.



mattofvengeance said:


> I gotta say that purple with the maple board is awfully sexy!



 
kinda had me second guessing my choice after I saw that.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 4, 2010)

I see they've decided to produce their own bridge instead of using Hipshot. Still not too shabby looking, for the price.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 4, 2010)

FUCK

If this badoy is still around at the end of the month, im getting it. unbelievable.

waiting for guitars is a bitch though. I haven't gotten my Septor yet.


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 4, 2010)

Ditto! I ordered a natural ash w/reversed headstock. Hope it ships soon.



Meshugger said:


> What the....? This is exactly what i ordered as a semi-custom back in August!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 4, 2010)

*shrieks like a little bitch*

wow... 





QuambaFu said:


> Ditto! I ordered a natural ash w/reversed headstock. Hope it ships soon.


i support that...


----------



## MoNsTaR (Jan 4, 2010)

this is what i ordered for the january run.

i want it now


----------



## synrgy (Jan 4, 2010)

These are looking GREAT -- basically everything I could have asked for from Agile -- but I think when I have the money for an 8-string together I'm still leaning towards our forum's 'other' budget option..


----------



## the_thordendale (Jan 4, 2010)

cyril v said:


> Nah, I had the semi-custom order.. I'm pretty sure regular custom orders get sent out first though. congrats though, post a shit ton of pics!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that one pictured is mine unless someone else ordered it as well, I sent him an e-mail to see if it is, so fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Yep! It coul be mine too  lol

I've ordered exactly the same as semi-custom at the end of August, still no notification

It seems we'll have to wait a little more 
Rgz!


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2010)

That natural one looks hawt.


----------



## plyta (Jan 4, 2010)

Rondo's gettin allout agressive with their 8strings, now they need to introduce the fanned-fret and start to endorse artists to give other big guitar makers' BLACK guitars run for their money


----------



## PnKnG (Jan 4, 2010)

plyta said:


> Rondo's gettin allout agressive with their 8strings, now they need to introduce the fanned-fret and *start to endorse artists* to give other big guitar makers' BLACK guitars run for their money



Won't happen. If they would do that than they couldn't offer the guitars so cheap.


----------



## plyta (Jan 4, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Won't happen. If they would do that than they couldn't offer the guitars so cheap.



Haven't you noticed their price is increasing little by little? Moreover they're offering new higher end models all the time.

And names like Seymour Duncan, EMG, Grover, Kahler, GraphTec are not cheap. They're standard in the guitar making industry.

$1000USD is not cheap for a guitar where I live. And there are MANY heavily populated places around the globe with such shity economics


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 4, 2010)

Elysian said:


> I see they've decided to produce their own bridge instead of using Hipshot. Still not too shabby looking, for the price.



They've been using this bridge for the std.'s since the first run of 8's


----------



## Meshugger (Jan 4, 2010)

I just got a response from Kurt about this:



> Yes that guitar on the site is the same specs - Orders placed now are due in May as per the site.
> 
> Yours should be readily around the end of the month
> 
> kurt



So, there you have it, end of January, fellas!



Meshugger said:


> What the....? This is exactly what i ordered as a semi-custom back in August!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Våd Hamster (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine, 27'' Ash w/ rose fb. If it plays as good as it looks, I might have to sell my other guitars, since I'll probably never play them again


----------



## AgileLefty (Jan 4, 2010)

mark my words, i WILL own a 6,7, and 8 string lefty version of this guitar!!


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 5, 2010)

Day 143. The time has passed like mollasses through a pin hole. My desire has retreated to disappointment. Will we ever be together Agile Septor 828 Natural Ash? ever?


----------



## usagi (Jan 5, 2010)

That be mine.  I'm psyched. 


mattofvengeance said:


> I gotta say that purple with the maple board is awfully sexy!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

My gripe is that the purple flame w/ maple fretboard doesn't have a reverse headstock, which IMO is the only thing that makes the 8 in line style worth having.


----------



## cyril v (Jan 5, 2010)

I was told by kurt to expect my guitar with the later shipment this month and that the payment notice should go out around that time.


----------



## AJ_NAZEL (Jan 5, 2010)

There just gettin better last time I seen them.


----------



## usagi (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't realize that they would come in the standard Septor headstock. They were shown with the Intrepid stock. Frankly the reverse headstock is becoming so common it's a little boring now. I hate reaching around to tune anyhow. I'm dumb and I get confused.


PirateMetalTroy said:


> My gripe is that the purple flame w/ maple fretboard doesn't have a reverse headstock, which IMO is the only thing that makes the 8 in line style worth having.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jan 6, 2010)

holy shit now i don't know if i want this or the rga8...balls, with lundgrens (and no need to cover up larger routes) and sperzels that would be ideal...i LOVE the inline headstock too


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 6, 2010)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> My gripe is that the purple flame w/ maple fretboard doesn't have a reverse headstock, which IMO is the only thing that makes the 8 in line style worth having.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Jan 6, 2010)

OM NOM NOM. What I'd really like to see would be a transparent white quilt top with a BLEACHED WHITE maple neck


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> holy shit now i don't know if i want this or the rga8...balls, with lundgrens (and no need to cover up larger routes) and sperzels that would be ideal...i LOVE the inline headstock too



I'll probably still end up going with the RGA8, but there are so many guitars coming this year that I want, much more than any year I can remember, and I'm having trouble determining what order to get them in. I need to finish school and get a better job.


----------



## RG7 (Jan 6, 2010)

no lefty


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 6, 2010)

RG7 said:


> no lefty


 
I'm sad for you! Maybe one will pop up for sale towards the end of the month. 

If it's any consolation, I really wanted a septor natural ash the last time they had them. I actually ordered one but there was a stocking error and I did not get one. Now that they have the septor headstock I'm turned off completely. It just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I think the MN Natural Ash may have officially pushed me into the world of 8 strings...I do have a question for any of you who've ordered from Rondo already. Did you guys buy the case or not? If not, was it shipped well and also, would a normal SKB case fit this Septor? Deposit time!!!


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 7, 2010)

I ordered the case. I think it's worth the price. Also, I have friend, lefty777, that has two intrepid lefties. He ordered the case with both and had no shipping damage.

Don't know about the SKB though.

Enjoy!


----------



## sessionswan (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome, I suppose it's worth the extra few bucks anyhow. Thanks for the input!


----------



## velvetkevorkian (Jan 7, 2010)

Man, even though I can't afford one, and there's no way I could justify one musically, and I would have pay a load of extra charges to get it shipped to the UK, I really really want a red or purple Septor 828. Gorgeous. 

Sigh...


----------



## Dethfield (Jan 7, 2010)

velvetkevorkian said:


> Man, even though I can't afford one, and there's no way I could justify one musically, and I would have pay a load of extra charges to get it shipped to the UK, I really really want a red or purple Septor 828. Gorgeous.
> 
> Sigh...



Im in sort of the same boat. Im not currently in a band or doing regular gigs at the moment, and i simply cant spare the money. If i could, i would totally order a custom Hornet 8 in tribal red.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 7, 2010)

RG7 said:


> no lefty




yeah, WTF??


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 7, 2010)

RG7 said:


> no lefty



Email Kurt

(someone should just design an "Email Kurt" emoticon at this point)


----------



## MikeH (Jan 7, 2010)

Purple will be mine.


----------



## XxXPete (Jan 10, 2010)

When are the first batch due??


----------



## Galius (Jan 10, 2010)

as soon as we get our emails for final payment in a couple weeks or so.


----------

